# Shots go right of my fork tip. What's going wrong?



## Ogon (Jan 5, 2022)

Holding between my thumb and index fingertips because it feels more comfortable than on the index finger bone. Not using any pouch twist/tweak. anchoring under cheekbone with the back of my thumbnail. Shooting the Wasp Enzo OTT. Sighting down bands, aligning top band so it hides the bottom band, sighting off the fork tip. Pretty sure most of my shots are hitting about 5 inches to the right at 10 yards when I think I should be on target horizontally. Any idea what could be causing consistent right misses? Thanks everyone.

I saw in another thread that underpowered bands can result in right misses but I don't think that's it. I'm shooting snipersling .6mm yellow 18/12 taper with 3/8 clay ammo. Draw length is 67 cm, active band length 14cm.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

If you're using a right hand hold, then try pulling to your earlobe.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

You're way over banded for 3/8 clay. Your bands are suitable for 3/8 steel. Cut a quick 3/8 straight cut and see where you hit with that. Then you can mess with smaller tapers, or just shoot straight cut. You're also shooting like 500% elongation. Cut to 400% and try that.


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

a word from the masters


----------



## Ogon (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks guys I'll try your suggestions. I do have some 3/8 steel so I might try shooting some of that and see if it works out with my current bands too. Thanks again.


----------



## Ogon (Jan 5, 2022)

Tried 3/8 steel with my current bands. Much more predictable. I also changed my drawing action to be the same as how I draw a bow (more up to down than the down to up I see a lot of slingshot shooters using) and somehow when I draw that way I'm not hitting right nearly as much if at all. I must be ending up in a better position when I draw that way, even though I haven't been able to identify the difference in my anchor/pulling arm position between the two styles of draw.


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Check your head tilt, that can throw left and right. I shoot with my head straight, because it's the only way I can ensure my head is in a consistent position.


----------



## jnjw (10 mo ago)

I had the same problem.
1.have someone else check to see if your pouch is straight inline and not bent when you draw back," no speed bump".
2.when you hold your pouch it should be slightly open at the band ends.
3.tilt your head slightly over your bands more and then set your fork tip back on center.
4.watch to see if your slingshot holding hand moves to the right after pouch release.
one of those is your problem


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

All good advice above, I had the same problem and I figured out it was my elbow was drooping down and it shot my shots off to the side. Keep a high elbow I also shoot with my head straight up and align my bands to my vertical head position two very good effect.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I solved that problem by keeping the arm holding the frame fully stretched, I thought I was stretching it fully but it wasn't, and also just gently brushing the pouch hand on my cheekbone. Not strongly supporting her.

(I hold the frame with my left hand)


----------

